# Car PC for 3-way system without xross



## my7707797 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everybody
I'm going to use my desktop for the first time.
What sound card could run 2- or 3-way front.
Front and subwoofer is most needed in my system.
I needed opinion who used Xonar H6
May be with JBL M8, Bitone etc.


----------



## ninja6o4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not quite sure what you're asking. No PC will drive speakers by itself (not very well, anyway.) Will you be using separate amps to drive them?

The Xonar is a very good series of sound cards. You could also look at Omega HT or Auzentech if they're available. The decoder itself is pretty close to identical across all brands (some flavour of C-Media 87xx), so it's a matter of the components around it that match what you want.


----------



## my7707797 (Dec 14, 2011)

ninja6o4 said:


> Not quite sure what you're asking. No PC will drive speakers by itself (not very well, anyway.) Will you be using separate amps to drive them?


Of Course, CarPC>AMPS>Speakers


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was looking at the options today and really all you need is 8 outputs for 3 way + sub, or if you are planning on just doing 2 way + sub then 5-6 outputs. 

One good options is the ESS Gigaport as it has plenty of outputs. I have a M-Audio Firewire 410 that I'm going to use in my setup, has 4 inputs and 10 outputs.


----------



## my7707797 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hdale85 said:


> I was looking at the options today and really all you need is 8 outputs for 3 way + sub, or if you are planning on just doing 2 way + sub then 5-6 outputs.
> 
> One good options is the ESS Gigaport as it has plenty of outputs. I have a M-Audio Firewire 410 that I'm going to use in my setup, has 4 inputs and 10 outputs.


ESI Gigaport HD is it what I need.
Each 8 outputs is 1 channel, not 1 output 2 stereo channel.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I use the Gigaport. It's ok. I'm not the biggest fan of its software, and its output level is rather low (fine for me, but I know some people like high voltage outputs for some reason). But it's served me well in the car over the past couple years. It's also played nice with console, which I use as the VST host, but it does need virtual audio cable and ASIO4All.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah ESI sorry. There is another one that has 4 inputs and 4 outputs.

You can use probably many of those devices as long as it has enough outputs to suit your needs.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

Im also running the Gigaport.. best solution i could come up with.


----------

